# First pastel drawing



## Ichigo

We got told by our Art teacher today to use anything we havent used before and just draw anything we picture in our minds about a Thunderstorm and without drawing it in pencil lines first.

So we had choice between Ink, Oil Paints or Pastels so I chose Pastels and this is what came out of it.

I went for the cartoon look


----------



## George924

Interesting piece...I would always suggest not using black in pretty much any medium as it usually deadens a piece. I do like the blue and orange used would have liked to seen more usage in the background with that color scheme. This piece reminds me of a Van Gogh piece, nice line movement more impressionistic than cartoon look. Great works...


----------



## Ichigo

George924 said:


> Interesting piece...I would always suggest not using black in pretty much any medium as it usually deadens a piece. I do like the blue and orange used would have liked to seen more usage in the background with that color scheme. This piece reminds me of a Van Gogh piece, nice line movement more impressionistic than cartoon look. Great works...


Thanks for the tips I get what you mean about using black, I should have mixed a darker blue/grey for the mountains instead will remember that for the next time that black = flat/bad on landscape.

Thanks again I will do better for my next oil pastel drawing (Might actually redo this piece again without black)

Funnily enough we had to look at Van Gogh paintings before we started with this exercise so guess it rubbed off on me


----------



## George924

I look forward to seeing more of your work, I think you will notice the difference when mixing your own blacks and blending with them rather than the pre-mixed color.


----------



## Michael Graves

What colors do u mix to get black?


----------



## Ichigo

Michael Graves said:


> What colors do u mix to get black?


I used dark blue with purple with some black pastel


----------



## Michael Graves

Cool! Thanks


----------



## Mimirichman

I prefer oil pastels, if you will be blending oil pastels, choose the ones that are soft and have a creamy texture. These oil pastels are the ones that have somewhat the same texture and consistency as lipstick. They are soft and creamy but still hard enough that you can use them for drawing.


----------

